
Remember when we were shocked that Verizon would give us up willingly? - archiebunker
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jun/06/nsa-phone-records-verizon-court-order
======
vitd
If they're collecting all the calls to and from our phones, can they _please_
start doing something about the dozens of spoofed calls I get each week trying
to sell me scam services? Please?

